# Bees swarming from TBH



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool, good re-catch. do you have a picture of your hinge system? that is sweet.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had trouble posting pics in the past. Haven't tried since they updated this site. Send me your email address and I'll send some better pictures of the hinge.


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

I hope you have happy neighbors


----------

